# Mi hermana quería que yo me regresara en bus.



## 568129

Hallo,

Mi hermana quería que yo me regresara en bus.

Wie könnte ich diese Satz auf Deutsch sagen? Ich habe es so ubergesetzt:

Meine Schwester hatte gemocht, dass ich in das Bus zueruckreisen hätte.

Was denken sie darüber?

Vielen Dank.

mfG

Jorge Vidaurre


----------



## albertopuente

"Meine Schwester wollte dass ich den Bus zurück nähme."


----------



## kunvla

Mi hermana quería que yo me regresara en bus.

_Meine Schwester wollte, dass ich mit dem Bus zurückfahre (zurückkomme, zurückkehre)_.

_Meine Schwester wollte, dass ich auf der Rückfahrt den Bus nehme_.

Saludos,


----------



## albertopuente

... will, ... nehme/komme/fahre
... wollte, ... nähme/kämme/führe


----------



## Alemanita

albertopuente said:


> ... will, ... nehme/komme/fahre
> ... wollte, ... nähme/kä*m*e/führe



Ja, nach der Grammatik. Aber im wirklichen Leben ... sprechen die Leute so, wie es kunvla geschrieben hat.


----------



## Captain Lars

Tatsächlich? Also nach meinem Sprachgefühl (das nicht unfehlbar ist) ist der Konjunktiv II hier schlicht falsch. M. M. n. muss es so heißen, wie von kunvla geschrieben.

Der Konjunktiv ist nicht wie der span. Subjunktiv. Ich wüsste nicht, dass auf solche Verben des Wollens / Befehlens im Hauptsatz im Nebensatz der Konjunktiv folgen sollte.

_*Er will, dass sie komme_ = falsch, es muss heißen _Er will, dass sie kommt_. Dementsprechend kann es auch in der Vergangenheit nicht heißen _*Er wollte, dass sie käme_, sondern _Er wollte, dass sie kommt / kam_. Aber... _Er *sagt*, dass sie komme / kommt_ = richtig, wobei _kommt_ hier die idiomatische Form ist. Auch _Er *wünschte*, (dass) sie käme_ oder _Ach, käme sie doch nur!_ Ein Wunsch, kein Befehl.


----------



## Liam Lew's

Captain Lars said:


> Tatsächlich? Also nach meinem Sprachgefühl (das nicht unfehlbar ist) ist der Konjunktiv II hier schlicht falsch. M. M. n. muss es so heißen, wie von kunvla geschrieben.
> 
> Der Konjunktiv ist nicht wie der span. Subjunktiv. Ich wüsste nicht, dass auf solche Verben des Wollens / Befehlens im Hauptsatz im Nebensatz der Konjunktiv folgen sollte.
> 
> _*Er will, dass sie komme_ = falsch, es muss heißen _Er will, dass sie kommt_. Dementsprechend kann es auch in der Vergangenheit nicht heißen _*Er wollte, dass sie käme_, sondern _Er wollte, dass sie kommt / kam_. Aber... _Er *sagt*, dass sie komme / kommt_ = richtig, wobei _kommt_ hier die idiomatische Form ist. Auch _Er *wünschte*, (dass) sie käme_ oder _Ach, käme sie doch nur!_ Ein Wunsch, kein Befehl.


Das ist nicht nur dein Sprachgefühl. Ich würde es auch als schlicht falsch bezeichnen.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo miteinander, 
was das obige Beispiel betrifft, gebe ich Euch recht. Der Konjunktiv II ist hier falsch.
Aber interessanterweise hat Alberto nicht ganz unrecht. Der Konjunktiv II von "wollen" ist auch "wollte". 
Im folgenden Scenario würde es passen:
Es gießt in Strömen, mein Bruder ist unterwegs und ich sage: "Ich wollte, er nähme den Bus". Allerdings würde ich dann klingen, als ob ich aus einem vergangenen Jahrhundert käme. (Komme ich eigentlich auch ).

Osa


----------



## Captain Lars

@osa_menor:
Wenn wir den Satz des OP als Ausdruck eines WUNSCHES der Schwester verstehen, dann gebe ich dir recht. Das kann man dann aber wirklich nicht als die bevorzugte Lesart ansehen.

Darüber hinaus handelt es sich in deinem Beispiel aber um eine andere Konstruktion. Du kannst deinen Satz nämlich nicht ohne weiteres ins Präsens übertragen: "*Ich will, er nehme den Bus" ist kein grammatischer Satz. "Ich wollte, ..." ist eine feststehende Wendung, die man m. M. n. noch nicht einmal in die 2. oder 3. Person übertragen kann. Um einen Befehl auszudrücken, musst du einen richtigen Nebensatz mit "dass" bilden.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Captain Lars, 
Für die in diesem "Faden" behandelte Übersetzung hast Du ja völlig recht,  was ich auch im ersten Satz geschrieben hatte. Mein Beitrag bezieht sich auf #4


albertopuente said:


> ... will, ... nehme/komme/fahre
> ... wollte, ... nähme/kämme/führe


und soll ausdrücken, dass unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen die Zuordnung
"wollte - käme" richtig sein kann, auch wenn heutzutage kaum noch jemand den Konjunktiv II verwendet.
Osa


----------

